# No way of disabling the warning message when powering EOS R off?



## mangobutter (Mar 4, 2019)

It's so annoying... it delays the shutdown of the camera and I have to wait before I swap lenses (so the sensor cover closes)

I cannot for the life of me find this option in custom settings. So I figure it's hard-baked into the firmware. If so, Canon, please give us the option to disable this stupid warning message. At least the shutter cover should close immediately instead of WAITING for the message to time out on the screen. Seems counter-productive to delay the closing to prevent the very thing the warning message is warning you about!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2019)

There are things happening when power is set to off. The sensor cleaning takes time as does closing open files on the SD card, none of my DSLR's shut down immediately, but the display of the message on the R does seem to take 3 seconds, which can seem long if you are waiting before starting to remove the lens.

However, I have a old 50mm f/2.5 lens on the camera and it retracts the barrel before shutting off. I believe its the same for other lenses which extend. In any event, I'm probably slow and I cannot get my lens dismounted before the camera shuts down unless I delay turning the camera off until I've grabbed the lens and orient the camera so I can quickly press the release button with my other hand as soon as I turn the camera off. I used a timer to check shutdown time for my R, it takes 3 seconds to retract my lens, clean the sensor and power down. I tried it 4 times with the same result. I turned off auto sensor cleaning, but it takes the same time.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

I always disable sensor cleaning on all my cameras. It's disabled on the R. Shutdown still WAITS until the warning message dissapears. Meaning you cannot change lenses (because the sensor is exposed and more vulnerable to dirt) UNTIL that message goes away. Why not just CLOSE The flap at the same time the message displays rather than wait for the message to time out. I don't think you understand what I mean. 

My XT2, XT20, XT3 (all my fuji cameras) and even my Canon M, M3, M6 all shut down immediately upon powering off.

Canon R just has an annoying delay where you have to wait 2-3 seconds. 

My desire is to swap lenses quick that's all. Otherwise I don't care. 

And yes you can swap lenses at any time. But Canon gave us the sensor protection flap for a reason for changing lenses. So the flap not closing right away sort of limits this otherwise great feature.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

Plus I would just rather not see any silly messages on my camera. People buying these cameras are probably not first time rebel owners. we need the option to not have that message. No other mirrorless cameras have that warning to my knowledge.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> Plus I would just rather not see any silly messages on my camera. People buying these cameras are probably not first time rebel owners. we need the option to not have that message. No other mirrorless cameras have that warning to my knowledge.


You should just write your own firmware and flash it onto your camera. 

Seriously, though – one of Canon’s strengths is their UI, and part of the reason for that strength is that they limit the available user settings. There are a literally hundreds of settings they _could_ put in. You want messages able to be disabled. Susan wants to change the display color for the electronic level. I want the multifunction bar to control image magnification during playback. If Canon obliged our wants and the hundreds of other random requests, we’d all have to spend hours scrolling through menus to find any one of those options, most of which any one of us would find asinine and useless.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

Play nice. I am not asking for unreasonable requests. Just to be at or equal to other cameras in its class in terms of operation and speed.

It's no secret that Canon released the R half-baked with a lot of software quirks. Go see DPReview's summary on this. It's just strange on an expensive higher-end camera to have such a silly warning message that takes 3 seconds to display BEFORE the shutter flap closes. 

Cameras at this caliber and price point should be all about polish and speed. My XT2/XT3 powered down immediately. Hell my Canon M, M3, M6 powered down immediately without a message. 

We'll see if Canon changes things up for firmware 2.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

btw one thing about me is I don't do fanboy stuff. i don't blindly or tribally defend a brand or a product for the sake of the brand. I'll spend 2k on something and immediately call it like it is. same goes for Fuji too. One thing about Fujifilm is they listen to user feedback and immediately fix the tiniest things in incremental firmware updates. They'll even change font spacing and size on certain menu items if people give feedback on it. One of the things I'm used to is Fuji implementing fixes lightning fast. I shoot Fujifilm still and I love how lightning fast everything is and how intuitive and customizable and smart settings are.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> Play nice. I am not asking for unreasonable requests. Just to be at or equal to other cameras in its class in terms of operation and speed.


I was. Read carefully. I made no comment on your request to have the shutter close concurrently with any message that’s being displayed. If you disable the automatic shutter cleaning (although I haven’t and have no plan to), I agree the shutter should close immediately when you turn off the power.

I take issue with your request to ‘not see silly messages on your camera’. The ability to turn off a particular shutdown message is only very slightly more reasonable than a request to choose mauve or lavender display text color for that message.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

So objectively, if Canon gave you the choice between seeing a shutdown message and _NOT_ seeing one, you'd choose seeing one? Lets say this was an option in the menus, for the sake of discussion.

Does your 1DX have this message? If Canon offered to rewrite your firmware, would you want this message added to your 1DX?
How about a message to remind you to charge your battery?

I'm not asking for an addition of a feature, but rather an omission. In that light, your counter-argument "choose mauve or lavender display text color " seems absurd.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 5, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> btw one thing about me is I don't do fanboy stuff. i don't blindly or tribally defend a brand or a product for the sake of the brand. I'll spend 2k on something and immediately call it like it is. same goes for Fuji too. One thing about Fujifilm is they listen to user feedback and immediately fix the tiniest things in incremental firmware updates. They'll even change font spacing and size on certain menu items if people give feedback on it. One of the things I'm used to is Fuji implementing fixes lightning fast. I shoot Fujifilm still and I love how lightning fast everything is and how intuitive and customizable and smart settings are.



Your error is that this forum is not "feedback" to Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2019)

I also take issue with statements like, “..*we need* the option to not have that message.” What you really mean is, ”I pesonally want.” You don’t speak for me, or for anyone but yourself. I don’t give a damn about messages my camera displays or doesn’t display during shut down. I shoot fast and efficiently, so while it’s shutting down I’m not looking at the message on the screen, I’m either getting out another lens or putting the camera back in the bag.



mangobutter said:


> So objectively, if Canon gave you the choice between seeing a shutdown message and _NOT_ seeing one, you'd choose seeing one? Lets say this was an option in the menus, for the sake of discussion.
> 
> Does your 1DX have this message? If Canon offered to rewrite your firmware, would you want this message added to your 1DX?
> How about a message to remind you to charge your battery?
> ...


No, you’re asking for a feature to be added. You didn’t ask for the message to be gone, you asked for the ability to choose to display the message or not. That’s an addition –it’s a new menu choice.

If Canon gave everyone their specific wants, we’d have...Nikon menus. I once helped a friend find the AF Fine Tune setting, we had to scroll down about 6 screens to find it. I think it was somewhere below the setting for bringing the kitchen sink along. 

As I stated, I don’t care what is displayed after I turn the camera off. I flip the switch and move on. But I certainly neither want nor need another menu choice to disable a message about which I don’t care.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm asking for an omission of the feature as primary. But if they must have that feature, at least the option. 

If Canon tweaks or otherwise modifies this feature, I hope you are humble enough to eat your hat. Again, such a message is not necessary as no other mirrorless camera has it, no less one at this price point.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

And it's not so much about the message but the fact that the new feature touted as aiming to protect the sensor during lens changes doesn't protect the sensor until after a long delay. Most people, particularly coming from DLSRs change lenses right away. it's counter-intuitive against the very thing it's designed to do. You seem to be missing the point.

The message is just a secondary complaint.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

Put it this way. Flip the R screen around. Turn the camera off. The delay still exists allowing you to swap lenses due to a warning message that you can't even see cause the screen is flipped around.

Do you see the unnecessary delay due to something silly now.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> And it's not so much about the message but the fact that the new feature touted as aiming to protect the sensor during lens changes doesn't protect the sensor until after a long delay. Most people, particularly coming from DLSRs change lenses right away. it's counter-intuitive against the very thing it's designed to do. You seem to be missing the point.
> 
> The message is just a secondary complaint.


So it’s your contention that the delay in closing the shutter is solely due to Canon wanting you to read that message every time? I doubt that. As Mt. Spokane pointed out, there are other things going on during a camera shutdown. It’s possible that could be made faster, or that the shutter could be closed at the start rather than at the end.

But here again, you’re speaking for others. When you shut down the camera, the default behavior is to automatically clean the sensor. It makes sense to leave the shutter open during the cleaning cycle. You’ve disabled the sensor cleaning feature, hoping for a faster shutdown. I can’t say for sure, but I suspect you’re in the minority there and that few people disable sensor cleaning...and in that case, they’re going to have to wait anyway. You seem to be missing _that_ point.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> Put it this way. Flip the R screen around. Turn the camera off. The delay still exists allowing you to swap lenses due to a warning message that you can't even see cause the screen is flipped around.
> 
> Do you see the unnecessary delay due to something silly now.


The only message I see is that the sensor is being cleaned. Since I’m not going to disable that feature, I have to wait anyway and the message is neither logical nor silly, it’s irrelevant. 

Do you turn off the power then just wait for the shutter to close? As I said, I prefer to work efficiently (as you claimed to prefer, also). If I’m using the camera (any ILC) and want to change a lens, the first thing I do is power off the camera. Then I get out the lens, remove the rear cap, and only then do I remove the mounted lens...and invariably the shutdown process has completed before I press the lens release.. 

If you’re getting out your next lens, removing the rear cap on it, and only then shutting off the camera...and you know there will be a delay for shutdown, whatever the reason...you’re clearly more concerned about complaining in the wrong place about things you can’t change than in shooting efficiently.


----------



## Dantana (Mar 5, 2019)

Why would you shut off the Auto Cleaning feature?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 5, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> Play nice. I am not asking for unreasonable requests. Just to be at or equal to other cameras in its class in terms of operation and speed.



Ummmmm... If you want it to be at or equal to other cameras in its class in terms of operation, then the shutter would just hang open, sensor completely exposed for the entire lens change, even when you shut the camera off.

Do you realize how ridiculous you're being with that statement? Canon seems to be the *one* camera maker that had the forethought to actually close the shutter during power down, protecting the sensor from dust, and you're over here complaining that you just want the camera to be "at or equal to other cameras in its class in terms of operation". 

Seriously, go buy a Sony, enjoy having your sensor exposed to the elements for the entire lens change, instead of the minor inconvenience of having to wait a second for the Canon to close the shutter.

(To be fair, I'm not 100% sure if they're the only camera maker that does this, but they are with respect to the biggest rivals in the full frame mirrorless space.)


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

A Sony... or EOS RP? How about an M6?

You are not making any sense. My point is I DONT WANT THE SENSOR EXPOSED. That's *THE EXACT POINT I'M MAKING*. If the sensor was covered immediately when powered off rather than a 3 second delay, that would protect the sensor FASTER. It's like I'm talking to a wall here. I will not respond further.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 5, 2019)

You are a textbook example of a company not being able to please everyone.

I was very happy to see that Canon actually had some sense and closed the shutter on the EOS R to protect the sensor from dust, unlike almost everyone else who just leaves it wide open.

Honestly, if you're that worked up about the sensor being exposed for one or two seconds after you remove a lens, you need to focus more on taking photos and less on every tiny aspect of your camera. Sensors can be cleaned, and fortunately the sensor on an EOS R will probably require it much less than a Sony because of this feature.

Every single person shooting Sony mirrorless has to deal with the sensor being exposed the _entire_ time they're swapping lenses. Somehow they manage to survive and actually take good photos.

If you're just calling things as you see them and supposedly not doing "fanboy stuff," then give Canon credit for just having the feature, compared to everyone else who just leaves the sensor hanging out there during lens swaps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 6, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> A Sony... or EOS RP? How about an M6?
> 
> You are not making any sense. My point is I DONT WANT THE SENSOR EXPOSED. That's *THE EXACT POINT I'M MAKING*. If the sensor was covered immediately when powered off rather than a 3 second delay, that would protect the sensor FASTER. It's like I'm talking to a wall here. I will not respond further.


We get your point, it’s just that the people replying to you in this thread either don’t want to turn off sensor cleaning, aren’t bothered by a short delay, or both.

Probably best for you not to respond further. You could try banging your head against a wall instead of talking to one. Or better yet, complain to Canon. On second thought, banging your head against a wall may be more effective.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi Folks.
Just to throw my thought out there, I kind of get this.
Does it have some thing driven by a motor and acme lead screw that could chop your finger off slowly if you put it in there?(Approaching the tech of a sluice gate, designed to close a door slowly against the pressure of tons of water!)
If I stick my 1DsIII or 40D (first generation canon live view DSLR with the exception of the highly specialised 20Da) in live view the second I start to turn the lens to remove it the shutter and mirror close instantly, you could not get a lens off before they are closed, is this not the case for the R? Why not?
Seems to me that instant closure has been possible for many years (since 2007) why not use it?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 6, 2019)

Um, I severely doubt anybody is getting a finger chopped off by a shutter. 

I think if you put your finger in the way of a shutter when it wants to close, you will need a new shutter, not a new finger.

As far as the operation of DSLRs, I agree that it is strange that DSLRs immediately clamp down the shutter and mirror when you remove a lens, but not the EOS R. I can only assume it's something fundamental within the firmware.


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Mar 18, 2019)

This only happens with adapted lenses. The message doesn't appear when using RF lenses.

The reason, I believe, is because RF lenses stop the aperture down to maximum aperture when switching the camera off, whereas EF lenses don't. They stay at minimum aperture.


----------



## Pape (Mar 19, 2019)

ist that 3sec for closing image stabilation on lens rather than protecting sensor?


----------

